# smbclient - for gentoo?

## rosschilen

I recently setup a samba server on another box of mine.  To connect to the box from my gentoo system i need to use smbclient, correct me if im wrong?  I search the portage tree for smbclient but i find no results.  If I emerge samba on my laptop would I find the smbclient is included in it?  Thanks

----------

## krinn

```

etcat -f samba | grep smbclient

/usr/lib/samba/libsmbclient.a

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/testbrowse.c

/usr/include/libsmbclient.h

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/tree.c

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/testsmbc.c

/usr/share/man/man1/smbclient.1.gz

/usr/lib/samba/libsmbclient.so

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/Makefile

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/README

/usr/bin/smbclient

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/examples/libsmbclient/testacl.c

/usr/lib/libsmbclient.so

/usr/lib/libsmbclient.so.0

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.9-r1/swat/help/smbclient.1.html

```

As you see, yes

----------

## dancemonkey

personally i use the client that comes with Gnome. You just go to Computer > Network, and you should see your network in there, other computers connected to your LAN, and the folders you're sharing.

I've also used xfsamba  http://xfsamba.sourceforge.net/ I believe it's on portage, just look for it, it works almost like an FTP client.

----------

## Cadorna

you can use KDE to browse you SMB network, just make sure you have lisa running

rc-update add lisa default

/etc/init.d/lisa start

or emerge this nice SMB browser

emerge smb4k

----------

## Sugarat

Slight thread hijack, but its related  :Smile:  - When using the GNOME client to browse the smb network, every time i attempt to browse the network I am getting a box pops up that asks for a username or password, or asks if it should try and connect anonymously.  This doesn't happen when I browse the network from a Windows machine, so how can I just browse anonymously without having this pop up everytime? There are several machines on the network and before each one appears I have to click this box.  Also, when trying anonymously some machine don't let it connect!  :Sad: 

----------

## al

I use LinNeighborhood:

```
*  net-misc/LinNeighborhood

      Latest version available: 0.6.5

      Latest version installed: 0.6.5

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.bnro.de/~schmidjo/index.html

      Description: LinNeighborhood is a easy to use frontend to samba/NETBios.
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sugarat

The reason I want to use nautilus itself is to make it easy for family members to access files and drag-n-drop things accross network shares. Linneighbourhood would confuse them I fear..

----------

## Cadorna

[quote="Sugarat"]The reason I want to use nautilus itself is to make it easy for family members to access files and drag-n-drop things accross network shares. Linneighbourhood would confuse them I fear..[/quote]

that happens because, I think, you haven't setup the same users (or same passwords) in your network

so, Nautilus tries to connect to every share with your current user and password (the one you're loged in), and if the machine that holds that share hasn't that user/password won't let you authenticate, that's why it's ask you to connect anonymously, but if not specified, a samba server won't let you connect anonymously

so the best it's to set up all the same user/passwords in all the machines,and if you have many machines and many user/passwords the best it's to set up a centralized authentication using a NT or Samba as a PDC (that machine will have to be all the time turn on)

----------

